# FinerDetails - And you thought you had a bad day!



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

No intros, pictures say far more words than words themselves....























































First job, put the gloves on!
Empty all the crap out.
Then wet vac out the lumps.
Dry vac out.
Interior cleaner on everything. 
Polish interior glass.
Dry vac again














































Don't you just love the sicky ill drivers?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

FFS Iain :doublesho 

Was just wondering about my evening meal .........


But now I don't think I'll bother !!

Rather you than me mate !


----------



## 11068 (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice!!! Did a similar car to this about 2 weeks ago but without the puke. Why / how do people let thier car get in such a sate???


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Not a hope from me mate would have walked away so I commend you on even attempting it let alone transforming the interior.

Excellent work Iain and appreciate the effort it must have took on what aren't the best of carpets around.


----------



## mikecc (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh my god..........

No thanks!

You cleaned it up a treat mate, well done.


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Probably because they'd just consumed about 9 pints of wife beater by the looks of it.

That is beyond disgusting Iain, absolutely hats off to you, there is no-way I'd have touched that for any amount of money.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

great work, I had to clean a porsche at work where a customer had been sick in it, and have to say if i had a choice i would have said no.

well done for taking it on,


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Oh god. thats nasty  

Brave man, i'd of made more of a mess than you started with after looking at the sick splats

Good turn around


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

Wow you must have a strong stomach to have done that! :doublesho Excellent job.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

It was the driver that created the artistic display, about 50 yards from home believe it or not. He was still sleeping off his illness whilst I claned up his girlfriends car.

She'd gone out to the car with best intentions, but couldn't do it. She rang one company who wanted the car taken to them, and two days.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

thats disgusting


----------



## Amos (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm sorry but Peopl Like that should'nt have cars...... Whats there house like???????

I would of just said, NO SORRY...... Take it to a Scrap Yard, as It's WRECKED......


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

I can believe that one Iain as we drove back from Harrogate Tuesday all of us with buckets on laps as had a bug and were immobilised for 24hrs pretty much! At least I was prepared.
Well done, I'd have said no!


----------



## Dean_82 (Feb 21, 2007)

that is rank!..looks cracking now tho dude:thumb:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

That is wrong. Hats off to you mate. The driver could have barffed out of the window instead. I bet it stank too.


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

you need a medal


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

That's disgusting - hats off to you for carrying out the work


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Good heavens, I think you deserve a medal for that one!

Reminds me of an Autopia thread, must have been nearly 3 years ago now about extreme detailing, cleaning up cars after people have commited suicide in them and all sorts of nasties.

Was really fascinating.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

16 replies in ten mins, obviously a popular taste this post


----------



## m4rky (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow - I take my hat off to you mate that took some guts


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i can see this getting to 5 pages at least :doublesho :lol:

that is just wrong, why not do it out the window at least for christ sake :wall: 

as already said, i think you need a medal for that! did you give them a 4 figure invoice? :lol:


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Uber gross ! :doublesho 

That is just very wrong, would have to pay me plenty to shift that!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Ewwwhhhhh .... but great turnaround


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

Disgusting. Major kudos for tackling that! :doublesho 

How do people let their cars get so dirty? I agree with someone else, their house must be just ready for House and Home Mag


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

Well done for not adding to the mess mate. Particularly like the pics witht the puddles around the gearstick!! FRESH!!


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

That is quite simply sick (pun intended). 

Fantastic clean up - I hope you charged them a good price because that was not nice at all.


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

Holy mother of God that was disgusting! :doublesho 








guess thats what my 2 week old escort (going back a while LOL)looked like after I puked down the inside of the passenger window & door behind the door card,took weeks to get rid of the stink


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Holy crap mate - absolute kudos to you for doing that. I turned down a valet job cos the woman said the interior smelled a bit! I thought, nah, stuff that! But sick.... what a hero!


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

lol brave man,


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

:doublesho Hats off to that!


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

Shine On said:


> Probably because they'd just consumed about 9 pints of wife beater by the looks of it.
> 
> That is beyond disgusting Iain, absolutely hats off to you, there is no-way I'd have touched that for any amount of money.


Same... absolutely no way would I have even touched that :doublesho


----------



## Fursecul (Sep 12, 2006)

Jezus...that looked bad :doublesho .....great work:thumb:


----------



## petenaud (Feb 17, 2008)

thanks for those pics, ive just eaten my tea.

nice job.


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

I did a taxi recently , someone had been sick in the back of that, it was nowhere near as bad as that, well done , superb job


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

:doublesho 

Good job...rather you than me mate...how can people drive around with sh1te like that!


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Oh my god, thats horrible. Rather you than me. Nice job :thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

That has gotta be probably the best turnaround I've seen...:thumb: 

Top man for taking on such a sick (sorry  ) job.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I'd have been ashamed and totally embarrassed to ask anyone to clean that for me.:doublesho


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Great turnaround in very bad conditions! 

Awsome!


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

alanjo99 said:


> FFS Iain :doublesho
> 
> Was just wondering about my evening meal .........
> 
> ...


Have some vegetable soup

Good on you Iain, I hope it wasn't standard rates, you need danger money for those jobs:thumb:


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Finerdetails said:


> 16 replies in ten mins, obviously a popular taste this post


Yea carrot :lol: i would of added to the mess myself, werent done straight away i imagine so the smell must have been tasty too


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

lol, thanks everyone. It wasn't the nicest job, and a far cry from adding Sv wax by hand to the exotics 

But it was close by and when the girl rang so just sounded so lost. She just couldn't do it her self, tried but would have made matters far worse.

For those asking/commenting, she was charged £45. I charged for the time I spent, and aded nothing cos it was body rated fluids.


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

Finerdetails said:


> lol, thanks everyone. It wasn't the nicest job, and a far cry from adding Sv wax by hand to the exotics
> 
> But it was close by and when the girl rang so just sounded so lost. She just couldn't do it her self, tried but would have made matters far worse.
> 
> For those asking/commenting, she was charged £45. I charged for the time I spent, and aded nothing cos it was body rated fluids.


You never did all that in an hour:doublesho


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

no, an hour and a half.


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

Thats [email protected]@dy good going, it looks immaculate. I am far too slow:lol:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Fair play to you for not charging them the earth. A lesser man would have taken advantage of the poor girlfriend.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

petenaud said:


> thanks for those pics, ive just eaten my tea.
> 
> nice job.


Same here. Cheers:thumb:

Fair play to you though. Was that a case of think of a price and double it


----------



## karburn (Feb 1, 2008)

I think I would have had to don a haz-mat bio-suit before tackling that job! Yowza, what a mess. Great work...hope they don't become a repeat customer!!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

sometimes you just need to say no........


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

Love the pools of fluid in the gear gaitor!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Like everyone else I'd have passed that on to someone else lol



Neil_S said:


> Good heavens, I think you deserve a medal for that one!
> 
> Reminds me of an Autopia thread, must have been nearly 3 years ago now about extreme detailing, cleaning up cars after people have commited suicide in them and all sorts of nasties.
> 
> Was really fascinating.


My Bro does that in the US, but with houses.


----------



## ayrshireteggy (Dec 13, 2006)

That's a fantastic job mate. Well done for helping them out. :thumb: 

That was my second attempt to read your thread. The first time I opened the thread I had a cup of coffee and a caramel wafer on the go. I saw the top half of the first photo and clicked on the 'back' button!


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

was you heaving as you cleaned up, i would have been.

nice clean up job though, love the stripes on the mats, how do you get those?


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

i fill ill just watching the pics. i hope its worth it Iain.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)




----------



## ST dan (Mar 25, 2007)

fook me seen it all now lol


----------



## barclay03 (Jun 30, 2006)

you must have a strong stomach mucker, i couldnt have done it! lol hope you charged a bit extra lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow

and cheap too!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm often seen as the 'Interior Master', but I wouldn't touch that with a large barge pole.

Hats off to you, superb work :thumb:


----------



## Sam08ST (Oct 27, 2007)

Nice, reminds me of the dolmio advert. "But papa he'sa got more chunks!"


----------



## chrisfoster1971 (Feb 16, 2008)

Christ all mighty and I thought my wife didnt know how disgusting her motor is after a week or two with two toddlers in tow. This takes the P big time. 

Nice turnaround though, although I think I would have made it worse myself


----------



## ClubmanCJ (Mar 2, 2008)

:doublesho


Woah. That's absolutely crazy! You did a top notch job, though. Looks like brand new!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That is one heck of a turnaround - having a vom in your own car whilst driving would have tested one's car control to the extreme 

Great work :thumb:


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

kin-hell

What a Mess I would have legged it if I turned up to that !

How the heck do you price up an interior clean You can almost here the phone call ...


RIng Ring ....RIng RIng Hello Finer Details 

Yes I would like the interior of my car cleaned is this something you can help me with 

Sure no problem when would you like it done 

Next week

Sure no problem is therer anything I shold know 

No not really its just the run of the mill clean and do you mind spraying a little car air freshener when your done 

No that will be fine its all part of the service !!!!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

jesus christ! uuughhhh not a nice job at all but excellent work!


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

yes as people have said ewwww what a job,but i do take my hat off to you ian as it not nice!

but then again we cant always be doing the jobs we only want to.

top work mate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Hats off to you bro. I couldn't have done that! :thumb:


----------



## dazzo (Sep 13, 2007)

Sir, i take my cap off to you. . . .


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Well done, what a turn around. I would have spewed myself looking at it, cant imagine how bad it smelt


----------



## pstevo (Sep 11, 2007)

Smell must of been rank...
Gr8 job...


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

I am more worried that a man would drive a Street Ka...


----------



## Paulm31 (Jul 27, 2006)

fair play for doing that!!


but i can understand the sick really, they were driving a ka! :lol:


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

cheers Guys.

The smell was pretty bad. And the floaters in the gaiter, splatter on rear rear view mirrow and especially the hand brake area was pretty minging. Maybe having a wife who has two horses, and in-laws who have 14 dogs helps to harden the stomach for occasions like this.

Thank you for the replies

Iain


----------



## AndyH (Jun 28, 2006)

That is a superb turn around! If it was me i definitiely would have added to the mess :lol:

My brother decided to "chunder" in my car when collecting him from a night out! I was properly heaving when i cleaned it :lol:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Whoah!! :doublesho 

Rather you than me... I have a very faint stomach, I'd not have been able to get within 20 feet of that!


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

74 replies and 8 pages, Iwonder if we can set a new studio record with this one?


----------



## Nuclear Tom (Aug 21, 2006)

I can't believe you turned that round in an hour and a half!!! Hats off to you sir for a brilliant job!


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

:doublesho Ewwwww, I think that would have been a gallon of petrol and a match job!

Good on you for taking that on, and top results as usual..:thumb:


----------



## chrisfoster1971 (Feb 16, 2008)

andyh why the hell did you clean it out.. your brother should have done that and more.


----------



## johnny m (Jan 28, 2008)

OMG :thumb:


----------



## Tyrrell (Jan 29, 2007)

well done mate you did a sick job !!


----------



## nadeem786 (Mar 4, 2008)

Tyrell,

U beat me to the pun....dam*


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

you did a good job on that !! LOL


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

Fantastic result there mate. Right down to earth man I see not ashamed to tackle any job


----------



## AndyH (Jun 28, 2006)

chrisfoster1971 said:


> andyh why the hell did you clean it out.. your brother should have done that and more.


He wouldn't have done it to my standard :lol: Plus i wanted to sort it quickly and there was no way in hell he was getting up early :lol:


----------



## CHAOS (Feb 24, 2008)

thats something i just wont do... i wouldve just added to the mess with my own sick.


----------



## Tyrrell (Jan 29, 2007)

nadeem786 said:


> Tyrell,
> 
> U beat me to the pun....dam*


I was so pleased with myself for that, i knew i had to act quickly !!! lol


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Iain you deserve the title (king of detailers) for even taking that job on.

It was when you said i switched on the wet vac to vac out the lumps i nearly brought my lunch back.

well done mate i hope you charged plenty


----------



## Slangwerks (May 10, 2006)

Oof. Wounder of a job. Doubt I could have stomached that, fair play to you mate, that's dedication to your trade, admirable stuff!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

***** he**!! :doublesho 

Well done mate, fantastic job! :thumb: 

That was truly disgusting!!


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

well done, don't think I'd have been up for cleaning that!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

149 replies to clarks ferrari thread
118 on OYM jag thread

only a few more to go :lol: :thumb: (i only looked back 6 pages or so btw :lol


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

lol, ist goign well, dont think it will hit the highest replies tho, and maybe rightly so!


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Do you know what, Iain, you've not actually explained fully the process involved in shifting it ! Care to share the details ? I know you did some wet and dry vac'ing but what method did you use to shift the liquids round the gear stick gater for example - please dont tell me you used your vac and that you soaked it up with lots of paper towel instead.



BTW - did u enjoy Clayton today ?


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

I did actually use the wet vac to remove as much wet n chunky as much as I could before then letting Henry have his turn. Once I'd done as much as I could with the machines, I used various brushes and upholstery cleaners.

Yeah, the Mrs was well impressed. Its a good site, great area for what I was doing. No pics tho, what with the weather, Mrs sat in the van waiting etc, and spending time with various Guys, I just didnt take any. Shame really as it was a good turn around. Maybe see you too next time


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

nice work ,but i would have told them to **** off and clean it up themsevles

dirty pigs


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

That must have taken a strong stomach. Well done :thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

learnt a massive massive lesson over last 24 hours as a result of this job too. Always clean the gear up afterwards. No mor einfo required!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Finerdetails said:


> learnt a massive massive lesson over last 24 hours as a result of this job too. Always clean the gear up afterwards. *No more info required*!


Yep correct on that one

Still have legend status for that though Iain!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Dubbedup said:


> I am more worried that a man would drive a Street Ka...


lol. thats probably why he blew chunks. sudden realisation he had lost his knackers.


----------



## chr15barn3s (Apr 10, 2007)

Shine On said:


> Probably because they'd just consumed about 9 pints of wife beater by the looks of it.
> 
> That is beyond disgusting Iain, absolutely hats off to you, there is no-way I'd have touched that for any amount of money.


Agree 100% That made me feel sick just looking at it!


----------



## TwinSport (Aug 5, 2007)

Wrong threat - sorry.


----------



## leistrum (Feb 10, 2007)

That is definitely the worst state I have seen a motor in. All credit to you for taking that on and getting it spotless!


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

thanks Guys, not sure at this point it was worth the hassle, but another job and another experience.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

I think it was VERY worthwhile, its shows how much of a professional you are for taking it on and doing such a fantastic job, a job most people would of turned away or charged alot more for.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Finerdetails said:


> 16 replies in ten mins, obviously a popular taste this post


God Ian , you must have a cast iron stomach ! Great job ! :thumb:


----------



## cvs04 (Jan 2, 2007)

I think I might have handed her a box of matches and a can of petrol.


----------



## Vectra Singh (Oct 23, 2007)

Hope they didn't have diahorrea!!!


----------



## Iancognito (Feb 21, 2008)

That was nasty. Good job :thumb:

Almost put me off my dinner.


----------



## regaltang (Nov 2, 2005)

WOW Braver man then me !! What did you use to get rid of the smell?


----------



## dsolds (Feb 13, 2008)

Finerdetails said:


> thanks Guys, not sure at this point it was worth the hassle, but another job and another experience.


Hat completely off to you fella. It was worth it since you have clearly worked magic. The downside might be that you get a reputation for being able to remove all traces of vomit and thus get more similar work :doublesho

Me? I would have started with a gallon of petrol and finished with a match!

Respect.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

lol

nice one

I used AS Bio Brisk for the cleaning


----------



## SDP (Oct 17, 2006)

Crikey Iain I'm surprised you worked on that; each to their own. Good job though.

About 18 months agoIi valetd a urine flooded mobility vehicle, don't know why I did it apart from there was a gap in the diary and they were happy with £120 charge for the slop out.

4 disgusting hours later the car was spot on and I vowed never again to do anything like it.

The only time I will clear problems like this is for one of my bona-fide reg's who has had an unfortunate accident (normally the kids).

I will not work for the disgusting pigs that treat cars like the one you have valeted there; and no two ways about it they are disgusting pigs.


----------



## 05 A4 TDI CAB (Mar 20, 2008)

"Empty all the crap out."

looks like sick to me....


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Erugh that's gross, you have a strong stomach sir, I salute you!


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

That's the reason why you mustn't drink and drive  

Great job....


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

lol, I think this post may go for years......


----------



## IVSPAUL (Dec 15, 2007)

Your A Brave Man. If Your Like Me You Just Take It On And Dont Think About It. Just Get On With It. Ive Had Dog Poo Before It Was Just Covered With A Blanket And The Windows Left Open They Didnt Even Tell Me


----------

